# APA & Animal Welfare



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all, I haven’t posted on here for a while.
On one of my few weekends off I visited my local May Fayre, and there to my surprise was a stall giving away live goldfish as prizes. Now I thought this had been stopped by the Animal Welfare Bill, (apparently not). When I made enquiries at the Town Council stand I was informed by two rather officious ladies that it was perfectly legal provided they adhered to the Health & Safety regulations, they didn’t elaborate as to whether this was the Council, the stall holder or indeed the gold fish themselves!
Now I would have a lot more respect for the APA if;
They campaigned to stop live animals being given as prizes
The proper treatment of or the banning the use of wild animals in Circus’s. (No objections to a piano playing miniature poodle, what other use have they got? No, don’t answer that.) 
The fattening up and torture of cats & dogs before slaughter for food, because it “makes them taste better” better still, campaigning to ban the use of cats & dogs as food items, in any Country.

Any other ANIMAL WELFARE ISSUE, rather than;
Trying to stop me selling any surplus hatchlings I may have (Yes, my animals do live longer than one year in captivity).
Purchasing new bloodlines at shows. 
Trying to ban the keeping of reptiles & amphibians in captivity.
I know Joe public think reptiles are slimy, evil, disease ridden things, so are perceived as an “easy “target, my question is this;

If the APA other Animal rights organisations win with Herps, what will they target next??


----------

